# My Debut Album • World of Fright



## World of Fright (May 28, 2013)

Hi everyone!

It's been a while since I've posted, hope you all have been doing well and keeping yourselves in the Halloween spirit!

I'm happy to finally announce the release of my first album that's made up of some songs that I have posted here before as well as some new tracks. For now, the album, self-titled World of Fright, is available exclusively on my site, http://WorldofFright.com. It will soon be available on iTunes too. You're able to listen to all the tracks at the site as well!

I am also in the middle of a follow-up album that is themed which should be out by fall in time for the Halloween season!

The girl on the album cover is a friend of mine.


----------

